# JOhn Deere TRX 26 w/tracks



## fish8hook (Feb 12, 2019)

can someone give me the length of their weight transfer rod. I just got this blower without the weight transfer rod and need to make one since part is obsolete. its the rod that raises lowers the tracks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome:to SBF fish8hook


.


----------

